# skirt rub rims



## impalamike62 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have 13x7 reverse rim and my skirt on my Duce is real close and hits rim and tire. What do I do?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

impalamike62 said:


> I have 13x7 reverse rim and my skirt on my Duce is real close and hits rim and tire. What do I do?


if you have china wheels thats one of your problems... best thing to do is to cut the rearend!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

or get daytons,the offset is a bit different if i remember


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My brother has Daytons on his 63 and still couldn't run skirts and 13x7s he ended up putting a g body rear end in it cuz it's shorter


----------



## impalamike62 (Jun 25, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> if you have china wheels thats one of your problems... best thing to do is to cut the rearend!


Yeah that's the problem. Thanks bro


----------



## impalamike62 (Jun 25, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> if you have china wheels thats one of your problems... best thing to do is to cut the rearend!


What about og 13x5.5 ?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Invest in getting a Ford 9 inch rear end, 1. Its a lot stronger then the stock impala rear end. 2. The seals or axles break on the stock impala rear end, especially when you have hydraulics. 3. Its already shorter so you can run skirts and three wheel with no problems.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

13.5.5 work..impala rearends are junk though!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

13x5.5 are for quitters and look like shit ... 

swap out ur rear end.. i have a 9" with disks and can tuck chinas under skirts still ... but its a shame to have chinas on an imp .. need to move to some 72s for myself


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Invest in getting a Ford 9 inch rear end, 1. Its a lot stronger then the stock impala rear end. 2. The seals or axles break on the stock impala rear end, especially when you have hydraulics. 3. Its already shorter so you can run skirts and three wheel with no problems.


What year & what kind of cars can I get a 9" out of?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Is a Toyota rearend just as good? If so what year truck do I get those out of?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Lifted?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

On my 62' with stock rear end I went with O.G. 13x5.5 to run skirts because my 13x7's rubbed. On my 64' I have a ford 9" from a f-150 with disc brakes and run 14x6 with skirt's :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

What year f 150?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

I used one from a 78' 


80 Cutty Ryda said:


> What year f 150?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

OK thx I am going to start looking for one around here..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

62Impala13s said:


> I used one from a 78'


did it have to be shortened or was it just bolt and go


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

73-79 f-150 and 78-79 bronco use the same 9" rear ends and are cheap and easy to find. hope this help's :h5:


80 Cutty Ryda said:


> OK thx I am going to start looking for one around here..


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

It was just bolt and go. I only changed the gears and breaks. Just measure from flange to flange if your 58" or below it will work perfect.


regal ryda said:


> did it have to be shortened or was it just bolt and go


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

62Impala13s said:


> 73-79 f-150 and 78-79 bronco use the same 9" rear ends and are cheap and easy to find. hope this help's :h5:


Thx for the info they have a few on Craigslist right now.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

What about this one.? 

http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/3080978599.html


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like it will work as long as you don't mind rebuilding it.Price seems decent but try talking him down anyways. Paid $375 for mine.


80 Cutty Ryda said:


> What about this one.?
> 
> http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/3080978599.html


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

62Impala13s said:


> Sounds like it will work as long as you don't mind rebuilding it.Price seems decent but try talking him down anyways. Paid $375 for mine.


OK I am gonna call him.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

You're still not going to get the look you REALLY want with the bronco or f-150 rear. I don't believe you're going to be able to run 13x7 wheels and skirts with either of those rear ends. When guys talk about ford 9's for lowriders they are refering to the lincoln versailles rear ends. And a few years of the ford granada. Those are the only bolt in rear ends that I know of that let you run skirts with 13x7 reverse wheels. And even then, they aren't truly bolt in solutions as you still need to have new brackets welded on for your trailing arms and/or wishbone, y-bone or panhard. I know guys that have been able to run skirts with REAL daytons on 63's and 64's, but not on 62's for some reason. If you have disc brakes in the back doesn't matter if they are real daytons or not, you still have to modify the rear. Your best bet is to either: A. Shorten your rear end B. Get yourself a versailles rear or C. Get yourself a toyota tacoma rear. Versailles rears are normally pretty damn expensive. Cooks machine in L.A. shortened my rear and axles for right around $300 if I remember correctly. Toyota rears have always looked kind of cheesy under impalas to me for some reason, but to each his own. I think the cheapest/best option is to shorten it. Sorry for the long post. Just trying to share some of the info I received by making the stupid mistake of paying to chrome a rear assuming that because I had real daytons I would be fine. Well I wasn't because I didn't take into account my disc brakes. OOPS! Had to do the whole thing over again. Learn from others mistakes and do it right the first time. :thumbsup:


----------



## eddiebustos1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

How much to Dr id u shorten the rear end


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

The info you need is right here. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/348934-skirted-topic.html


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

I HAVE HAD A 62 IMPALA 2 64 IMPALA RAGS ALL WITH SWITCHES MY PERSONAL CARS BESIDES OTHERS THAT WERE NOT IMPALAS HAD A 90 CADDY 4 DOOR WITH MY EXPERAINCE YOU HAVE TO CUT ALL BIG BODY CADDY REAR ENDS IF YOUR RUNNING REVERSE WHEELS AND WANT TO LAY, AND I HAVE BUILT A GANG FULL OF 60'S IMPALAS AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH ANY REAR END. NEVER BROKE ONE. MAYBE I HAVE A LUCKY STRIKE. I DID HAVE TO SLEEVE THE PANHARD BAR TO ADJUST FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER AND THAT IS IT. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

If I shorten my stock 64 impala rear end 3" is there anything else I would have to do if I put hydros? I would like to know so I can make all mods before sending it to chrome. Not crazy hydro setup just fbss . I hear pan hard, y bar for other rear ends but not sure on stock shortened rears? Any help would be nice. Thanks


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

mikelowsix4 said:


> If I shorten my stock 64 impala rear end 3" is there anything else I would have to do if I put hydros? I would like to know so I can make all mods before sending it to chrome. Not crazy hydro setup just fbss . I hear pan hard, y bar for other rear ends but not sure on stock shortened rears? Any help would be nice. Thanks


I would still run a wish bone or y bone keeps the rear end from shifting over to one side, the stock panhard/banana bar allow the rear end to shift when locked up which will hit skirt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

1983 Buick Regal.. work perfect with Zenith rims or Chinas.. I dont about Dayton rims but I'm sure there won't be a problem..


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

It 3 wheels, lays out and drives no sway and no hitting skerts..


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Good feedback looks like i will shorten the original rearend on my 59 impala instead of swaping it!1


Ant63ss said:


> You're still not going to get the look you REALLY want with the bronco or f-150 rear. I don't believe you're going to be able to run 13x7 wheels and skirts with either of those rear ends. When guys talk about ford 9's for lowriders they are refering to the lincoln versailles rear ends. And a few years of the ford granada. Those are the only bolt in rear ends that I know of that let you run skirts with 13x7 reverse wheels. And even then, they aren't truly bolt in solutions as you still need to have new brackets welded on for your trailing arms and/or wishbone, y-bone or panhard. I know guys that have been able to run skirts with REAL daytons on 63's and 64's, but not on 62's for some reason. If you have disc brakes in the back doesn't matter if they are real daytons or not, you still have to modify the rear. Your best bet is to either: A. Shorten your rear end B. Get yourself a versailles rear or C. Get yourself a toyota tacoma rear. Versailles rears are normally pretty damn expensive. Cooks machine in L.A. shortened my rear and axles for right around $300 if I remember correctly. Toyota rears have always looked kind of cheesy under impalas to me for some reason, but to each his own. I think the cheapest/best option is to shorten it. Sorry for the long post. Just trying to share some of the info I received by making the stupid mistake of paying to chrome a rear assuming that because I had real daytons I would be fine. Well I wasn't because I didn't take into account my disc brakes. OOPS! Had to do the whole thing over again. Learn from others mistakes and do it right the first time. :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Toyota and versalis overrated!! Jus my 2 cents.. Merry xmas


----------

